# ich bin entteuscht von euch BUFFED.DE Team



## Eregan (13. Juni 2007)

Ich bin verdammt entteuscht von euch Buffed Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Hauptseite im oberen Werbeframe diese Meldung "sie sind als gewinner ausgewählt worden" von planet 49.de

ich bin dem mal nachgegangen und habe nur meine Emailadresse eingegeben und siehe da?
Eine verdammte Firma für onlineglücksspiel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt ihr euch nicht schäbig vor wenn ihr so einen dreck auf euer seite unterstützt?

In der Email die ich von denen bekam stand ein link damit man sich wieder abmelden kann. ich klickte drauf und natürlich hat er nicht funktioniert.

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt.

Eregan.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juni 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10448

Fazit:
Einen Tod muß jeder sterben.


----------



## splen (13. Juni 2007)

Sorry, aber wer auf das "Gewinner"-Werbebanner reinfällt, dem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu helfen. Fällt in etwa in die Kategorie "Kaffeefahrt" ...

Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was in der Zeitung oder auf Werbebannern steht.


----------



## TaZz (13. Juni 2007)

JA finde ich auch. Wenn man drauf reinfällt, selber Schuld aber naja so schöne Werbung ist das nicht. Habt ihr keine andere Werbung im Angebot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eregan (13. Juni 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> JA finde ich auch. Wenn man drauf reinfällt, selber Schuld aber naja so schöne Werbung ist das nicht. Habt ihr keine andere Werbung im Angebot?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was heißt hier drauf reinfallen?

ich musste nur sicher sein bevor ich mich im forum beschwere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

Ganz ehrlich?

Die Aufmachung der Werbung sollte jedem klar machen, was sich dahinter verbirgt. Wer draufklickt -> vergeudeter Klick, aber der Großteil wird nicht draufklicken. Oder nehmt ihr auch an jeden verdammten Gewinnspiel teil, das euch per Post zugesandt wird? *kopfschüttel*

Wie schon bei der Goldwerbung gesagt wurde, kann man sich die Werbepartner nunmal nicht immer aussuchen.

Ignoriert die Bannereinblendung doch einfach, wenn sie euch stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treenael (13. Juni 2007)

Was für eine Einblendung.... ??? 
Hier im Forum oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

er meint die hier auf der Startseite http://www.buffed.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treenael (13. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> er meint die hier auf der Startseite http://www.buffed.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlimm, wenn ich da keine Werbung sehe?


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

Ich habs dir noch mal markiert ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werbung kommt nicht all zu oft, da die Werbeeinblendungen random angezeigt werden, ich bekomm meist immer nur Sqoops-Werbung oder die "Gaming is not a crime"-Werbung ^^ Um den Screenshot zu machen musste ich knapp 30x refreshen oO


----------



## Treenael (13. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Ich habs dir noch mal markiert ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, okay.... Danke...
Allerdings seh ich das bei mir auf der Startseite glaube ich nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass die Einblendung ständig wechselt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treenael (13. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass die Einblendung ständig wechselt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann sein....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RF_WDA (13. Juni 2007)

Mittlerweile ist es auch für Werbetreibende und Portale die Werbungsplätze anbieten nicht mehr ganz so einfach. Früher konnte man sich buchstäblich aussuchen welche Werbung eingeblendet wird auf den eigenen Seiten. 

Des Weiteren ist es so, dass die Werbeformen mehr und mehr aggressiver werden, und dies auch müssen, weil die Werbung ansonsten glattweg übersehen wird. Von Popup-Blockern usw. ganz zu schweigen...

Kurz und gut, Werbung sollte dennoch durch den geistigen Filter laufen bevor man klickt. 
Deshalb von buffed.de enttäuscht zu sein heißt im Umkehrschluß soviel wie "Ich bin enttäuscht das ihr versucht euch über Werbung zu finanzieren statt mir Geld abzuverlangen."


----------



## Oxilitor (13. Juni 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Das wird wahrscheinlich daran liegen, dass die Einblendung ständig wechselt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke, dass er dir die ganze Zeit mitteilen will, dass er einen AdBlocker an hat und überhaupt keine Werbung sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eregan (14. Juni 2007)

Onlinespiele um Geld = böse

viele süchtige leute deren leben zerstört wird. oder übertreib ich da O_o? naja denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is das einzige was mich stört. nicht die art der werbung sondern, dass buffed.de diese werbung überhaupt zulässt.

Eregan.


----------



## Melrakal (14. Juni 2007)

Ich zitier mich ungern selbst...


> Wie schon bei der Goldwerbung gesagt wurde, kann man sich die Werbepartner nunmal nicht immer aussuchen.


Mehr gibts da denk ich nicht zu zu sagen, wenn du auch weiterhin die Angebote von buffed.de (wie Podcast, Buffed-show etc.pp.) in Anspruch nehmen möchtest.


----------

